# Learning Spanish



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi guys

So far you have all been a great help and wanted to thank you for it. We have made the decision and have set a date for the big move ( scary but exciting ). 

I was just wondering, a lot of you have already made the move. How did you find learning Spanish? I know it is going to be a tough slog for a while. That is why we would love to get a head start. Can you recommend any good courses ( preferably audio courses ) 

We would like to learn as much Spanish as we can before we get there and will be attending Spanish classes when we do get there. Is there any good course I can use just now to give us a head start? 

We have almost exactly 3 months to go !!!!!

Thanks

SH


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been in Spain for 3 years and my spanish is not good. I try, I did have lessons for the first year, but I seemed to have trouble remembering everything so I gave up. I know the basics, I can understand most of the time and I can answer, altho my grammar is probably waaaaaaaayyyy off. I certainly cant hold a sensible conversation. Vocabulary is my main draw back, its very limited. But I persevere and try to speak it wherever possible

But thats just me. My son (16) speaks and understands well, my daughter (14) also does, altho she refuses to, because she's a belligerent teenager lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi jojo

Thanks for the reply. I feel we are going to struggle a bit at first, that's why I want some kind of head start or even the basics. Surely 3 months of solid Spanish should help in some way

SH


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi jojo
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I feel we are going to struggle a bit at first, that's why I want some kind of head start or even the basics. Surely 3 months of solid Spanish should help in some way
> 
> SH


The best way to learn IMO is to get into a situation where thats all you can hear and speak TOTAL IMMERSION! . In fact last year my son tore the ligament in his leg, I had to speak Spanish to make appointments at the doctors, hospital etc and I did, I surprised myself!! I also used to go to a bar once a week with a friend and we used to meet some spanish friends and chat in spanish which really helped - the problem was that it didnt stick in my head and I'd forget by the next day. Had I have been able to do that everyday (I'd have got a bit of a reputation if I had??!!) I think it would have helped enormously! My neighbour is Spanish and I try to speak to her in Spanish, but because she's bilingual and married to an English chap, we invariably resort back to English. Anyway, I keep trying and I think I'm improving, as I say, I can understand most of what is said to me

Top tip: Dont be embarrassed about trying and dont be alarmed if the Spanish dont understand you at first - keep trying, use hand gestures, anything to communicate and you will slowly get there. I think alot of british make the mistake of giving up cos no one understands them, so they avoid all situations where spanish is needed (my husband is the worst, he wont go anywhere if he thinks they dont speak english)

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lots of good advice on the other "Learning Spanish" threads - scroll down the page to the "Similar Threads" section.

My advice: spend an hour a day doing something that involves Spanish. _Every _day, no excuses! Grammar exercises, reading, listening to the radio, watching TV, talking ... That is the best way to get it embedded in your consciousness, rather than being an additional activity.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I started learning the language a long time ago. I have found over the years that it is a logical language and easy to understand and if you are really interested in learning, the language it is not difficult.

There are many beginners audio courses that you can purchase on line, Rosetta Stone comes to mind, but I have not used it myself, however after completing a similar course and a few evening classes, I managed to pass a GCSE exam, my first and only one!! However I then found an Argentinian lady teacher and really progressed.

I now live in a remote area where virtually no English is spoken, so the language is all day 7 days a week otherwise I would starve and go thirsty

My wife and I converse in Spanglish


Hepa


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hepa said:


> My wife and I converse in Spanglish
> 
> 
> Hepa


I know spanglish well so i should be ok right?:rofl::rofl:

Will have a look at rosetta stone thanks

Hopefully planning to stay in an town where it is mostly spanish as well so it will either be sink or swim.

SH


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Follow the threads that others have given you and you'll have more than enough advice, materials and opinions to cope with.

As has already been said practice every day, go over it and recycle constantly and be prepared to have good days and bad days


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Follow the threads that others have given you and you'll have more than enough advice, materials and opinions to cope with.
> 
> As has already been said practice every day, go over it and recycle constantly and be prepared to have good days and bad days


Hey Pesky Wesky

I am going through all the threads at the moment and looking into rosetta stone.

I know about the good days and bad days. We stayed in romania for just over a year and that was hard enough to learn especially when there is not many english speaking people. Need to start learning the language now so there is not too many troubles. As many as we can iron out before we leave the better.

would you say it is better to jump into phrases straight away to enable us to ask for things and find things or would you start at the basics like vocabulary etc

SH


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hey Pesky Wesky
> 
> I am going through all the threads at the moment and looking into rosetta stone.
> 
> ...


Knowing some Romanian language might help a bit. Certainly written Romanian seems very similar to written Spanish. Have a look at Michel Thomas. He is not to everyone's taste but I found his teaching method very helpful.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Watch Spanish TV (to start with you can use Spanish sub-titles). Do not watch any English TV.

We had Spanish lessons to start with but we found that the Spanish TV got us used to listening to the sounds.

I found childrens' TV very good to start with. Unfortunately Spanish TV is not the best in the world.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> Watch Spanish TV (to start with you can use Spanish sub-titles). Do not watch any English TV.
> 
> We had Spanish lessons to start with but we found that the Spanish TV got us used to listening to the sounds.
> 
> I found childrens' TV very good to start with. Unfortunately Spanish TV is not the best in the world.


Actually there are some very good programmes on Spanish TV if you avoid the telenovelas (soaps) and the quiz shows. 

Try and watch the news, as you can link the pictures and running headlines to the speech. Matías Prats (9 pm on Antena 3) is very good because he speaks slowly and leaves pauses between sentences - very rare in a newsreader.

And if you like food and cooking you can watch Spain's favourite TV chef, Karlos Arguiñano. beforehand (8.15 pm).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

PS you can watch Spanish TV online from the UK.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Actually there are some very good programmes on Spanish TV if you avoid the telenovelas (soaps) and the quiz shows.
> 
> Try and watch the news, as you can link the pictures and running headlines to the speech. Matías Prats (9 pm on Antena 3) is very good because he speaks slowly and leaves pauses between sentences - very rare in a newsreader.
> 
> And if you like food and cooking you can watch Spain's favourite TV chef, Karlos Arguiñano. beforehand (8.15 pm).


Although quiz shows are actually quite good for learning Spanish. The Spanish version of 'Who Wants to be a Millionaire' is particularly good. The question is repeated many times as are the answers which are also there in writing.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The most enjoyable way to learn Spanish is with other Spanish native Spanish speakers, is totally food and alcohol related. I have been learning for years, hic, may I never be fluent nor the bars run dry, hic,

Hepa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hey Pesky Wesky
> 
> I am going through all the threads at the moment and looking into rosetta stone.
> 
> ...


Jimenato has already said it, but Romanian can only help you. Romanians who come to Spain are THE quickest at picking it up and have an almost flawless accent. Whilst that won't be your case as you're not native Romanian speakers, some language blending will happen, I'm sure!

I also agree that quiz programmes, whilst perhaps not the best TV, can help you with the language and the news is always a good idea 'cos you probably have a background to the news in English and that can give you a helping hand, plus as Alcalaina says, the pictures help you. However I'd leave Matias Prats to one side as in intonation, the rhythm of the language, he follows his own rules. He leaves huge gaps where no one else would and his voice goes up and down on his whim. Plus the news on his channel is almost like the Daily Mail newspaper.

Every learner is different and you'll just have to see what goes best for you, but as long as you're learning go with it. Living in another country will have prepared you for that feeling of getting nowhere or seemingly slow progress, and also for that feeling of "I understood" and more to the point THEY UNDERSTOOD ME!!
Probably a mixture of set phrases and vocab and grammar is a good idea. I cannot recommend La Vida Loca from the BBC enough, and also the mantra of repeat, recycle, and take a daily dose .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> However I'd leave Matias Prats to one side as in intonation, the rhythm of the language, he follows his own rules. He leaves huge gaps where no one else would and his voice goes up and down on his whim. Plus the news on his channel is almost like the Daily Mail newspaper.


Oh dear - I was so pleased with myself for understanding every word he said, I must have not been listening properly to what he was saying!

Back to the girls with the collagen lips on the other channels I suppose ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina;466065]


> Oh dear - I was so pleased with myself for understanding every word he said,


As you should be ! 

It's not taking any merit way from you, but he has a "journalistic" way of telling the news, not a good idea for a beginner to learn from. If anybody spoke like that in the supermarket or in the bar they'd get the straight jacket out. Listen to him again and you'll see what I mean.


----------

